# Is my buns a show bun



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

Next bunny 





Next bunny 
[




Next bunny 






Next bunny


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ps.... There is 5 some have been mixed ..... Black and white, seal point, harlequin,blue,magpie,


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

They are mini lops


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 7, 2014)

you have to post properly posed photos


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 7, 2014)

A mini lop should be posed compactly like this for proper evaluation:







The harlequin an magpie are not show able because of their colors


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

Will take more in a second .... Proper ones 


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry if the images arnt good my bunnys would not stay still and they are a bit dirty...... But I am washing them tonight 






















BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=76391

you still need to pose them properly and most of those photos are way to high up. you cant judge a rabbits topline if you cant see it properly. check that link please.


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is this better??




BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

She is a 3-4 month old mini
Lop that weighs 400-500 grams  


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 7, 2014)

Perfect photo composition  See how you can judge the rabbits topline properly, since its the very top of the rabbit in the photo? Where as when your cameras above the rabbit, the topline is hidden.

The only think is the pose.... Im not sure if Australia is the same as the UK in that what they call a Mini Lop or Miniature lop is what Americans call a Holland lop.


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

So do you believe she is a show rabbit??


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

This is another one ps.... I just wet his ears and body as it is very hot here in Aussie 










BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 8, 2014)

New post...... This one got confusing.. Other post has good photos 


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 8, 2014)

I commented on your other thread. I would keep the broken to see how it grows up but I would breed the others.highly recommend taking them to shows BEfORE breeding


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 8, 2014)

They wouldn't be competitive show quality here in the U.S., but I'm not sure how they compare to others in your area.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 8, 2014)

Oops I meant to say I wouldn't breed the others.


----------

